# ftp Verbindung zwischen router (client) und software-firewall (server)



## gunknown (14. September 2004)

Hi,

erstmal hoffe ich, ich hab das richtige Forum erwischt.

Ein Freund von mir hat in seiner Firma einen ftp-server installiert (serv-u). Auf dem Rechner in der Firma ist eine software firewall installiert. Aus administratieven Gründen darf er für seinen ftp-server nur einen port in der firewall öffnen.

Ich sitze hinter einem router und möchte auf seinen ftp-server zugreifen.
Ich frage mich nun, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich auf den ftp-server connecten kann, ohne dass weitere ports bei meinem Freund geöffnet werden? Geht das überhaupt? Kann ich meine routereinstellungen soweit abändern, dass es geht?

Das Problem liegt ja daran, dass zwei "firewalls" aufeinander treffen und somit der ftp transfer weder über den activen noch über den passiven modus funkioniert. Aber nicht nur der transfer funktioniert nicht, auch das Auflisten der Verzeichnisse klappt schon nicht. 

Ich hab mal eine .pdf angehängt, die die Problematik dahinter genauer beschreibt! Ich habe sie mir nun zwar schon zwei mal durchgelesen, auf eine Lösung meines Problems komme ich aber trotzdem nicht.

Ich habe schon in vielen Foren danach gefragt, aber leider ohne erfolg. Ich hoffe hier gibt es jemanden der mir das ganze nahebringen kann.

Ich danke schonmal vielmals im Vorraus!


edit: wo ist die hochgeladene .pdf hin?


----------



## TheNBP (16. September 2004)

Eine FTP Verbindung benötigt mindestens 2 Ports für 1x Steuerkanal und 1x Datenkanal
Wenn die Firewall in der Firma aber so eingestellt ist das Ports von innen nach aussen dynamisch geöffnet werden können, dann müsste es mit aktivem FTP funktionieren.


----------

